# Knüllwald-Marathon



##  (26. Juli 2001)

Am 12. August findet der 2. Knüllwaldmarathon in Remsfeld statt.

120 km / 2800 Höhenmeter
alternativ 60 km

Strecke:
Mittelgebirgslandschaft, Schotter, Trail, Feld- und Waldwege

Infos beim Knüllwald-Touristik-Service e.V.
Haupstr. 34
34593 Knüllwald

Tel.: 0 56 81 - 93 08 08
Fax: 0 56 81 - 93 08 07
email: [email protected]

Also dann bis zum 12. August mitten in Deutschland

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Ole (31. Juli 2001)

Hallo Sabine,

ich werde in Knüllwald dabeisein. Weißt Du ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, die Strecke am Samstag schon zu fahren oder zu begehen? 

Gruß Ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabine (31. Juli 2001)

Hi Ole,

ich glaube es wird am Samstag vor dem Rennen erst ausgeschildert, aber die Strecke ist nicht schwer, ist also nicht so schlimm sie nicht zu kennen.
Man sollte nur dran Denken das gegen Ende der Runde noch der Exberg kommt, gemeiner Anstieg.
Wenn Du aus der Nähe wärst hätt ich dich für Donnerstag abend ( 02.08.01) eingeladen die Strecke mal abzufahren, wir treffen uns um 17:00 Uhr in Schellbach (Im Rod 6) für alle anderen die vielleicht Interesse haben.

Also nur keine Hemmungen

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Torsten (31. Juli 2001)

Hallo Sabine,
gehts auch wieder diesen Wiesentrail runter, mit den versteckten
Kanaldeckeln, wie letztes Jahr?

Gruss Torsten
http://www.mountainbike-page.de


----------



## sabine (1. August 2001)

Hi Thorsten,

Kanaldeckel hab ich zwar noch keine gefunden, aber ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst, danach kommt man ein Stück auf ne Bundesstraße, so viel wie mir bekannt ist gehts da auch wieder lang.

Der Tourismus hat aber auf jedenfall ne aktuelle Karte.

Also dann bis bald

Gruß Sabine


----------



## Torsten (1. August 2001)

Hallo Sabine,
genau die Stelle meine ich. 

Werde Ralf Habenicht mal fragen.

Gruss aus Kassel
Torsten
http://www.mountainbike-page.de


----------



## RobBj123 (6. August 2001)

Hi,
ich werde auch starten am nächsten Sonntag. Wie ist denn die Strecke da so, eher schnell oder eher anspruchsvoll und technisch?? Oder anders, was für Zeiten werden denn auf der 60 km Runde ca. von den Schnellsten gefahren? Danke für die Infos.
Robert

www.mtb-hi.de


----------



## Torsten (6. August 2001)

würde es als eher schnell bezeichnen.  Ein Anstieg fand ich fies.
Schau Dir doch mal das Streckenprofil unter:
http://www.der-fahrradladen.de im Bereich RACE an.

Gruss Torsten
http://www.mountainbike-page.de


----------



## RobBj123 (6. August 2001)

Jo, das ist schonmal nicht schlecht, aber die Auflösung ist sehr schlecht und besonders viel erkennen kann man irgendwie nicht. Weist du vielleicht auch noch ungefähre Fahrzeiten vom letzten Jahr?
Robert


----------



## Ole (7. August 2001)

Hi an alle Knüllwaldfahrer,

wie oben schon gepostet fahre ich auch mit und es ist mein erster Marathon (fahre natürlich nur die 60km). Habt Ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich, wie läuft so ein Rennen denn ab (hab auch als Zuschauer noch keins erlebt )???
Gibt es organisatorisch (Klamotten, Ausrüstung etc.) besonderes zu beachten?

Bin für alle Tipps und Hinweise dankbar
Ole (der -hoffentlich nicht -  blutige Anfänger)


----------



## Torsten (7. August 2001)

Hallo Ole,
schau doch mal unter http://www.mountainbike-page.de
im Bereich FITNESS / TRAINING nach. Dort findest Du einige
Tipps zum Thema Marathon.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabine (10. August 2001)

Noch mal zur Strecke:

Letztes Jahr lag der Schnellste über eine Runde bei ca. 2 1/2 Stunden, wobei es sehr trocken war.

Ich würde die Strecke als mittelschwer bezeichnen, es sind nur 2 technische Abfahrten.

Ich bin letztes Jahr glaub ich 2.50 gefahren, bin mal gespannt ob ich mich verbessern kann, wenn es aber so weiter regnet, seh ich da keine Chance.

Also dann ordentlich Kohlenhydrate bunkern und bis Sonntag.

Tschau Sabine


----------

